# Transforming my tank form freshwater to saltwater



## moealza (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a 30 gallon tank that currently holds fresh water fish... To tell you the truth fresh water fish are boring... they aren't as nice as salt water fish so I decided to change to salt water.

The tank has a filter and air-bubble machine. That's all.

If I wanted to transform it into a saltwater tank, can I keep the filter machine or is a special one needed? Also what other items are required for the saltwater tank that I am missing...

I am a beginner to all this but I have some fresh water fish that have survived with my care for months now....


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

moealza said:


> I have a 30 gallon tank that currently holds fresh water fish... To tell you the truth fresh water fish are boring... they aren't as nice as salt water fish so I decided to change to salt water.
> 
> The tank has a filter and air-bubble machine. That's all.
> 
> ...


You can use your current filter for chemical filtration (carbon). 

You will need a protein skimmer, live sand, live rock, a marine/reef test kit, a refractometer, a submersible pump or two, most likely better lighting than what you currently have, a source for RO water, salt mix (or buy premixed water) and a whole bunch of other stuff I probably forgot to list...


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

What is the filter exactly? Both pieces of equipment are probably going to be obsolete with marines.

You need:


- Heater/s
- Aragonite sand (I would usually recommend at least 50% live, but as your tanks small just go 100% live).
- Live rock (over 1lb per gallon).
- Protein Skimmer rated for at least 30% larger than your tank (as a general rule manufacturers give mental ratings, assumably worked out with very light stocking)
- At least 15x the tanks volume circulated per hour for fish, beginners corals and other inverts (power heads/closed loop/other?). More is required for harder to keep corals.
- Good, marine lighting. A combination of 10k and actinic bulbs is usually good, at about 1 watt per litre. Metal halides are better than regular fluorescents, but are more costly in both the short term and long run. 
- Tests for nitrite, nitrate, ammonia, high range pH minimum. Calcium and alkalinity recommended too. 
- Hydrometer.
- Thermometer (heaters can be off by several degrees, which makes a difference with marines).


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

I forgot to mention that "saltwater" is very non specific. Can you zone in on what exactly you want to keep. RO water might not even be necessary, lighting requirements vary HUGELY and so does circulation (among other things).



You also need an arse load of knowledge on the saltwater hobby, so get to reading! :lol:


----------

